# Berkeley castle show 18th september gloucester



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi all just wondered if any of you are going to this show

J


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

What's happening there?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

vw show adam...........


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

oooohhhh umm....if its dry i might pop along


----------



## ademartoe (Sep 30, 2011)

I was there 8) And actually liked the show


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Didn't it piss down?


----------

